

Bank of America buying up offensive domain names - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/131693/as-it-awaits-wikileaks-bomb-bank-america-buys-offensive-domain-names-and-does-a-slop

======
ekanes
Bank of America's budget vs Internet's creativity... I wonder how this will
turn out?

~~~
ryoshu
bankofamericablowsgoats.com is available bankofamericamolestschildren.com is
available bankofamericasucksdonkeyballs.com is available

The only way to win is not to play.

~~~
jrockway
Or you can just lobby your representatives and have the DHS sieze any negative
domain names.

------
trotsky
And now, introducing godaddy's latest upselling effort...

------
veb
That's kind of... pathetic.

~~~
marcinw
It's actually a very common practice for companies to do this. Just whois
xcompanysucks.com

------
Calamitous
_sigh_ One of my previous employers tried to stem a growing flood of criticism
by buying up _university_ sucks.com.

Surprisingly, when evaluating four-year degree granting institutions, most
potential students _don't_ first look to see if the institution has garnered a
"sucks.com" domain.

The level of cluelessness just leaves me speechless.

------
joeybaker
Meh… Sounds like good practice. Same way everyone should buy the .com, .net,
and .org of their domain. If you've got the money, (and BofA certainly does:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/16/bank-of-
america-q1-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/16/bank-of-
america-q1-profit_n_540156.html)) why not do a little bit of defensive buying.
Of course it's a helpless enterprise to get all possibilities, but it's not
bad practice.

~~~
dasil003
I disagree. It's not the domain registration fee, it's the executive time
spent considering this strategy. If they don't have better things to do then
they aren't earning their salaries.

Defensive domain registration does nothing (because there are infinitely many
negative domain names) except signal that you are trying to cover up serious
PR problems.

------
w1ntermute
Too bad <http://www.bankofamericasucks.com/> is already taken...and it's being
used as a BoA complaint forumm.

~~~
jrockway
Ironically, this forum is blocked by our proxy with the reason "denied by
business request".

~~~
w1ntermute
A commercial proxy, or something specific to your company?

~~~
jrockway
BofA's Internal->Web filtering proxy.

------
mise
Fuck that shit.

~~~
atomical
fuckbankofamerica.com is already taken.

